# Netzwerkkarte installieren



## Matrix-NTN (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Ich brauche hilfe bei meiner Netzwerkkarte.
Ich habe eine RTL RealTeak.
So nun brauche ich ei modul dafür... aber mit modconf geht es nicht, da da kein modul dabei ist für meine karte....
Kann mir dabei einer helfen?
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (10. Mai 2004)

Hi Matrix-NTN,

du musst das Modul für deine Netzwerkkarte erst kompilieren. Entweder du nimmst die Linux Treiber, die dein Hersteller anbietet (würde ich in deinem Fall nicht raten) oder du kompilierst es in deinen Kernel. 

Dazu empfehle ich dir ein Manual zu lesen wie du deinen Kernel kompilierst. 
Hier die Schritte für einen 2.6er Kernel:

# cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig
--> Das Modul für deine Netzwerkkarte auswählen
# make bzImage && make modules_install

Dann kopiere deinen neuen Kernel nach /boot und editiere deine /etc/lilo.conf oder /etc/grub.conf. (Je nach Bootloader)

Wenn du es fest in deinen Kernel kompiliert hast brauchste nun nichts mehr machen. Hast du es als Modul kompiliert musst du nun noch das Modul laden.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Mai 2004)

Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen; beim 2.4.x-Kernel sieht's nicht anders aus. Zum Kernel-Compilieren haben wir auch ein Tutorial an Board.

Viel Erfolg,
ArneE ....


.... der morgen bei Rechnern RTL-on-Board abschaltet und durch vernünftige 3COMs ersetzt.


----------



## Matrix-NTN (12. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Das geht schon wenn man einen neuen Kernel drauf hat.,...
Aber ich habe keinen neuen kernel also nur den standart...
in dem ordner /usr/src ist bei mir nichts...
Was nun?
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (12. Mai 2004)

Dann musst du dir einen neuen Kernel runterladen. Dies geht bei kernel.org. Ich empfehle dir die Mirrors zu nutzen.

Den Kernel deiner Wahl entpackst du dann nach /usr/src und erstellst einen Link namens _linux_ auf die entpackten sourcen deines Kernels. 

Zum Beispiel

```
ln -s /usr/src/kernel-version /usr/src/linux
```

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Matrix-NTN (12. Mai 2004)

Halo,,,,.....
ohne Netzwerkkarte kein INternet,
ohne INternet kein neuer kernel...
Ich möchte gerne wissen wie man auf dem vorhandenen system das netzwerkmodul installiert...
Eine Debian CD liegt vor...
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (12. Mai 2004)

Durchsuche deine Debian CD nach den Kernel Quellen. Ohne Kernel Quellen kannst du keinen Kernel kompilieren.

Wenn auf deiner Debian CD mehre vorkompilierte Kernel zu finden sind, probiere alle einmal aus und prüfe, ob du das von deiner Netzwerkkarte benötigte Modul laden kannst.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Mai 2004)

apt-setup

CDs scannen lassen und kernel-header-files installieren und bauen.


----------

